# Won&#039;t be long now shroomers.



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

What's up Hoosier Shroomers??? 

Anyone wanna guess the date of the first confirmed Hoosier Morel? 

Crazy up and down weather, 80's for much of March last year, nuts.......

I'm gonna go with March 23rd. Book it.


----------

